# Star Wars Identities



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

So i'm going to Star Wars Identities in London tomorrow. Has anyone been or planning to go?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Link? I don't know what this is. Also, I'm not in England. But I'm intrigued.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Didn't know what this was, sounds pretty cool. I went to something sort of similar for Harry Potter I think at Warner Brothers London studio (It's very misleading to say that it's a 'London' studio it's in Hertfordshire lol... And a pain to get there by public transport even though I'm not far away.) looking at the sets/props and stuff.



> *Can I bring my lightsaber to the exhibition?*
> No it is not permitted. Out of consideration for other visitors, all replica weapons and other props are also forbidden inside the exhibition.


lol


----------

